# Nagao alert



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm gonna speak in code here. One of our friends just listed 4 Nagao aogami super Chinese cleavers and a couple less exciting knives. Don't miss the new addition directly beneath the Nagao Final Collection listing.. Super cheap zdp-189. Anyway I'll just leave this here... And a whack of new sukenari product! Turns out they sell three kinds of G3 gyuto Dammy forged and stamped...! Cool.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great find!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

Wishing I had money  oh yeah big itou shipment as well?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

I got the email too, nabbed a cleaver. Never used one before so it'll be interesting.


----------



## pjotr (Nov 29, 2015)

Are the cleavers clad with stainless?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

pjotr said:


> Are the cleavers clad with stainless?



I bought one anyways and then forwarded an email to Koki asking the same question, also asked about other info such as HRC. I'd imagine they'd be similar to the Hiromoto AS (i.e. SS clad). Either way I'll probably keep it regardless as it's such a limited supply and it'll also be my first cleaver


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

> Master Nagao himself wished to keep them as mementos of his career, but ___ succeeded in convincing him to make these last four knives available to our customers.


Kind of heart breaking in a way. My first "real" knife after a jiro was a hiromoto. By the look of the picture I think they are solid carbon no?


----------



## pjotr (Nov 29, 2015)

I sent him an email aswell but was hoping that someone allready got an answer. I'm really tempted, nice way to try AS steel.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> By the look of the picture I think they are solid carbon no?



I can make out the lamination line, it's easier to see in the top pic with the edge vertical.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

Or maybe that's just a wonky bevel tj  My last few tenmi jyuraku had a really bad edge set into them, quite uneven. I thought at one point hiromoto was quite well known for their ootb edges, or was that supposed to be heat treat... I dunno.

Anyway, I talk with Koki alot, gotta remember its 6:15am in Japan right now, he's probably not even awake  Somebody has spent alot of time updating that website in the last week or so.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> Or maybe that's just a wonky bevel tj  My last few tenmi jyuraku had a really bad edge set into them, quite uneven. I thought at one point hiromoto was quite well known for their ootb edges, or was that supposed to be heat treat... I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I talk with Koki alot, gotta remember its 6:15am in Japan right now, he's probably not even awake  Somebody has spent alot of time updating that website in the last week or so.



It does look a little strange how it reflects the light at the bevel, but farther up is where I'm talking about.

I also correspond(ed) fairly often with Koki, but now that I've been slowing down with procurement not so much. I'll post the reply to my email in this thread.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

tjangula said:


> It does look a little strange how it reflects the light at the bevel, but farther up is where I'm talking about.



If it needs some bevel work that's fine because I wouldn't mind having it a bit flatter


----------



## toufas (Nov 29, 2015)

Where?!


----------



## playford (Nov 29, 2015)

I have the 240mm, Might have a nosey for a petty.


----------



## AllanP (Nov 29, 2015)

toufas said:


> Where?!



JCK japanese kitchen knife dot com


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Tempted for the cleaver and Sukenari ZDP. For what use is that cleaver? What can you do with a Chinese cleaver?
Master Nagao, beautiful damascus, calm and then wavy, wish it was white or blue super


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> For what use is that cleaver? What can you do with a Chinese cleaver?



Not sure, I've heard some people swear by them. I like AS steel, and the Takeda is like double the price, plus these ones are fairly rare. I wouldn't mind getting it rehandled. Once it arrives I'll report back


----------



## Hianyiaw (Nov 29, 2015)

All the cleavers are gone


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry Hianyiaw, I tried to be as discreet as possible but also wanted someone here to grab one so I can see pics... Luckily for me tjangula is local


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Tempted for the cleaver and Sukenari ZDP. For what use is that cleaver? What can you do with a Chinese cleaver?
> Master Nagao, beautiful damascus, calm and then wavy, wish it was white or blue super


dunno if you noticed but Koki's new Fu Rin Ka Zan ZDP-189 is also made by sukenari company, probably a stamped blade to accommodate the price point but still seems like really good value. Profile looks similar if not identical to my ginsan clad knife from the same company-- great knives.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2015)

pjotr said:


> Are the cleavers clad with stainless?





tjangula said:


> I bought one anyways and then forwarded an email to Koki asking the same question, also asked about other info such as HRC. I'd imagine they'd be similar to the Hiromoto AS (i.e. SS clad). Either way I'll probably keep it regardless as it's such a limited supply and it'll also be my first cleaver





tjangula said:


> I'll post the reply to my email in this thread.



Got an email a few min ago from Koki, excerpt is below:



> Thank you very much for your new order and confirmation.
> 
> Yes. We are holding your Hiromoto Aogami Super Chinese Cleaver for your purchasing. It is night time in Japan, tomorrow we can make your shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the one I meant [emoji75]. About the Sukenari ZDP, the cheap version. 
I ordered a cleaver as well, but I haven't received any confirmation mail yet [emoji80]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2015)

It still shows the cleaver in stock when I look, maybe my browser/cookies need to be refreshed. I read a post that they sold out, hopefully no one gets disappointed


----------



## Lefty (Nov 30, 2015)

Not that it's one of the cleavers - or newest of the "last batch" from Master Nagao - but I got one of the SLD honesuki knives that Koki had listed, and I use it a ton, and am pretty damned smitten with it. It's no-nonsense, tough, and takes a great edge. Really, really enjoying it.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the honesuki metal bolster, one of my most beautiful knives. I think the cleaver has handle from the same wood


----------



## Miho (Nov 30, 2015)

Lefty said:


> Not that it's one of the cleavers - or newest of the "last batch" from Master Nagao - but I got one of the SLD honesuki knives that Koki had listed, and I use it a ton, and am pretty damned smitten with it. It's no-nonsense, tough, and takes a great edge. Really, really enjoying it.



Is the honesuki double beveled or the usual right only. Curious as your name is lefty afterall


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Right only


----------



## Lefty (Nov 30, 2015)

Mine is an asymmetric right-handed bevel with neutral grinds. It works well for me, even as a lefty.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2015)

I like my lefty misono Swedish steel honesuki, the Parer I wish I got right handed because I often cut off the board towards myself so the left hand bevel works against me (really like my Miyabi birchwood Parer in this regard)


----------



## gic (Nov 30, 2015)

I heard back from Koki: "It is exactly same blade construction (Aogami Super sandwiched with soft stainless steel) and HRC63 to 64"


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2015)

Just curious, are you quoting my earlier response or did you get that info as well? I don't blame Koki if he has a copy/paste database, must get a ton of questions from people.


----------



## gic (Nov 30, 2015)

I got that info as well


----------



## berko (Dec 1, 2015)

if anybody wants to get rid of his cleaver later, im interested.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I got a cleaver as well  my first cleaver!

i had ordered it, straight after my fist post in this thread

I also ordeded a Hiromoto Damascus VG-10 Cake Knife 38cm, it must be a most amazing knife, after Januarry I will start cake experiments 

and a Mizuno White Honyaki 24cm 

Fixed myself for X-mas


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bad thing is, after I had ordered these knives, I noticed the Fu Rin Ka Zan Honyaki gyuto 24cm white, most likely white 2, perfect mirror polish, octagonal magnolia handle, white buffalo ferrule for 522USD. Judging by the weight, it must be a pretty thin Honyaki. Quite a deal I think. I don't know how I would had ordered, if I had noticed it in advance.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 1, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> *I got a cleaver as well  my first cleaver!*
> 
> i had ordered it, straight after my fist post in this thread
> 
> ...



Saw the cake knife too and was (still am) tempted, I can see that thing lookin' killer with a rehandle.

The miz honyaki has been calling out to me but I already have the Sukenari honyaki so that'll have to be good enough for now

EDIT - did you get your Tracking info yet for your cleaver? I don't think my number is working (been about 22 hours and Koki said 6), I emailed Koki to see if there's a delay in shipping or something.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bravo to Master Nagao, for making such a knife as the Cake Knife! 
Because of the texture of the cake bread, I think VG-10 will be good for the job. I have tried VG-10 in hard bread crusts and had no problem, slicing better than machine.
Rare, if not unique and most useful


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't gotten info yet, I am waiting some days for the Mizuno, to get them all together


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 1, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Saw the cake knife too and was (still am) tempted, I can see that thing lookin' killer with a rehandle.
> 
> The miz honyaki has been calling out to me but I already have the Sukenari honyaki so that'll have to be good enough for now
> 
> EDIT - did you get your Tracking info yet for your cleaver? I don't think my number is working (been about 22 hours and Koki said 6), I emailed Koki to see if there's a delay in shipping or something.


sometimes it can take up to 24 hours, I had to wait 30 one time! I bet right around the time he replies you'll get the first tracking update from jp post :razz:


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 2, 2015)

Just wonder mizu honyaki better or sukernari honyaki better?


----------



## OneS (Dec 2, 2015)

Been wondering the same thing. Like the weight on the Mizuno but the $ on the Sukenari better.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sukenari is White 1 (!!!) , hard, with nice profile, pretty thick spine, but very thin over the edge for a long way up. Best hamon ever.

Mizuno, I will have to wait and see. I like White 2.
I just hope, and think it will be on the hard side


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sukenari has octagonal handle for free, as well. Mizuno +28$

I wish they were both western with metal bolster, not to worry about waters, to be 24cm and not 22-23, plus I dont like machis and stuff that much


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 2, 2015)

When was the price rise on the Mizuno honyakis? Last time I checked it was $990 for a Blue#2


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 2, 2015)

The Blue 2 is incredibly expensive. Double money than White 2 almost


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is a video that I found last night, with a cutting edge retention test of a Sukenari ZDP Honyaki yanagiba. The video is from 2013, I dont think this knife is available any more. This is the second part of the video:

[video=youtube;b6mBwhBTmw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6mBwhBTmw8[/video]


----------



## bkultra (Dec 2, 2015)

Brucewml said:


> Just wonder mizu honyaki better or sukernari honyaki better?



Do you mean Mizuno? Mizu honyaki refers to knives that have been quenched in water as opposed to oil.


----------



## dmccurtis (Dec 2, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> When was the price rise on the Mizuno honyakis? Last time I checked it was $990 for a Blue#2



It's been that price for a while now. The honyaki sujihiki looks new, though.


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 2, 2015)

bkultra said:


> Do you mean Mizuno? Mizu honyaki refers to knives that have been quenched in water as opposed to oil.



Sorry sorry it's my bad. I mean mizuno honyaki. Cause I do have sukernari zdp and aogoma super Gyuto. They really performance well. Make me trust this brand . But come to honyaki knife. I never try one before. Just wonder which one will more decent. On the price I can tell the mizuno charged double than sukernari. Lol


----------



## Lefty (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm confused as to how this became about Mizuno and not Hiromoto....


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 2, 2015)

Lefty said:


> I'm confused as to how this became about Mizuno and not Hiromoto....


Partially my fault, I mentioned like three or four other new products from Koki... :lol2:


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Has anybody checked the video I posted? 
1st part is missing, the guy is cutting rolled newspapers,for 45 min., and after 1015 cuts of folded newspaper, ZDP-189 Honyaki Sukenari Yanagiba, is still sharp!!!

Sooner or later, I have to get something from ZDP-189


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Has anybody checked the video I posted?
> 1st part is missing, the guy is cutting rolled newspapers,for 45 min., and after 1015 cuts of folded newspaper, ZDP-189 Honyaki Sukenari Yanagiba, is still sharp!!!
> 
> Sooner or later, I have to get something from ZDP-189


I did watch, I was very worried for the gentleman's hand. Supposedly this store is in NYC, interesting. Yanagi Knife Inc, though it is all in Japanese. 

Very interesting video. I too want a zdp-189. Sadly the 240 fu rin ka zan is already sold out  I really don't want to spring for the damascus it is too expensive for my taste.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 3, 2015)

I did see the video, had to fast-forward as it was too repetitive lol, but still neat. I didn't know they made a "honyaki"with a steel such as ZDP-189, thought it was always carbons such as blue 1/2 and white 1/2.

Had the Sukenari 270 zdp-189 damascus gyuto (sold on BST) and have the Sukenari 240 white #1 honyaki gyuto. Got a killer Mikey handle to put on the honyaki.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

Supposedly Sukenari spends a lot of time and energy researching and developing techniques for modern steel (or so Koki would lead us to believe)... After all isn't honyaki just a differential hardening of the knife? I know that the technique is actually supposed to be quite difficult with a high rate of failure but theoretically quite a simple operation I'm thinking?


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Why did you sold your Sukenari zdp tjangula? What did you thought of the size(cutting edge length)? 

I dont like that yo knives, are never the size they tell. 240mm and it is between 228-255mm, depending on the maker.

I was thinking till 2 hours ago, to get a ZDP 24cm, now I am thinking a Honyaki whiite 1, 27cm.

Spoiledbroth, I dont know why he calls it honyaki, and what procedures he made, but it is a monosteel ZDP, that yanagiba, unique!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

monosteel! must be a bear to sharpen. 

yes it is true sukenari I have noticed make the measurement to include the neck of the knife, so effectively you lose 5 or 10mm on the cutting edge. I know TJ sold his just a few months after someone posted a video of a zdp-189 knife with a massive failure (7-8mm deep chip if I recall) and I believe it was the Sukenari damascus zdp-189. Though as a cook I actually I kind of like the 225-230mm range, as a consumer it's a bit of a piss take.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 3, 2015)

It is! It is not 18-21cm for the line, it is not 24-25 for heavy prep :-(


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 3, 2015)

I only wished Master Nagao, before he quited to had done a western Honyaki 21cm. I would had bought at least 2(2 for me and 1 for a dear chef friend ;-) )


----------



## inzite (Dec 3, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> I only wished Master Nagao, before he quited to had done a western Honyaki 21cm. I would had bought at least 2(2 for me and 1 for a dear chef friend ;-) )



I've not quite figured it out, so did Master Nagao retire fully yet or not? I would buy a 270 honyaki made by him in a heartbeat if it came with the fit and finish found on the likes of sukenari or mizuno honyaki's - kind of want the 270 to be my final knife so would require it to be highly finished. Having said that, I'm totally loving his honyaki santoku that I got, to the point and quite a workhorse - does everything I use it for with ease and sharpens easily while at a competitive price!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 4, 2015)

inzite said:


> I've not quite figured it out, so did Master Nagao retire fully yet or not? I would buy a 270 honyaki made by him in a heartbeat if it came with the fit and finish found on the likes of sukenari or mizuno honyaki's - kind of want the 270 to be my final knife so would require it to be highly finished. Having said that, I'm totally loving his honyaki santoku that I got, to the point and quite a workhorse - does everything I use it for with ease and sharpens easily while at a competitive price!


to be honest I think koki has posted about ten new (could be NOS - new old stock) items from Hiromoto in the last year, however, I have a funny feeling this might be the last update.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 4, 2015)

inzite said:


> I've not quite figured it out, so did Master Nagao retire fully yet or not? I would buy a 270 honyaki made by him in a heartbeat if it came with the fit and finish found on the likes of sukenari or mizuno honyaki's - kind of want the 270 to be my final knife so would require it to be highly finished. Having said that, I'm totally loving his honyaki santoku that I got, to the point and quite a workhorse - does everything I use it for with ease and sharpens easily while at a competitive price!



He has retired. He visits factory to advice and educate young generation of knife makers.

His final collection is the vg-10 damascus. Though I am not a fan of damascus, that particular one i love it, as I love the backside of his g-3 damascus.
Problem is, after carbons and sg-2, I dont want more vg-10 and g-3, I already have enough. though I am tempted for the vg-10, since it is his last creation.
If only it had been in white 2, or as.

His honyaki santoku, light brown handle, is divine! The other one, rosewood handle, had different profile, I cant tell.
The light brown handle has a hybrid gyuto-santoku profile, very handy. I used it to fillet a big halibut, vegetable prep, on the line, perfect!
The gyuto metal bolster, is even better. Quality wise, like the whole blade has something extra, I cant describe it. Hard, easy to sharpen, keeps edge because of hardness.

I have eased the spine in mine, and mirror polished it(up to a degree). 

I was thinking today, before I read your post, to ask Koki, if he knows any technicians, to mirror polish it, perfect, my second one (I love that knife).

Ask him a question


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 4, 2015)

270mm honyaki yo gyuto... scroll past the aogami santokus and you will find it available inzite

you can easily have someone to rehandle the knife if the handle is done poorly. but it sounds like sayan is saying the knfe is fine quality wise.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 4, 2015)

Handles on mine are perfect. 240mm cutting edge, perfect balance, the most artisan spinal tampering ever


----------



## inzite (Dec 4, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> He has retired. He visits factory to advice and educate young generation of knife makers.
> 
> His final collection is the vg-10 damascus. Though I am not a fan of damascus, that particular one i love it, as I love the backside of his g-3 damascus.
> Problem is, after carbons and sg-2, I dont want more vg-10 and g-3, I already have enough. though I am tempted for the vg-10, since it is his last creation.
> ...





spoiledbroth said:


> 270mm honyaki yo gyuto... scroll past the aogami santokus and you will find it available inzite
> 
> you can easily have someone to rehandle the knife if the handle is done poorly. but it sounds like sayan is saying the knfe is fine quality wise.





spoiledbroth said:


> to be honest I think koki has posted about ten new (could be NOS - new old stock) items from Hiromoto in the last year, however, I have a funny feeling this might be the last update.




I believe the santoku you mentioned is the one I have, assuming by light brown you refer to the one still in stock (the first honyaki santoku on the hiromoto page). I find it a good choice for my needs - home cooking. Sharp enough and havn't notice any cracking when cutting thick and dense items. It is also my first japanese knife so I don't have any comparison but ideally my next knife, potentially a 270mm I would prefer it to be highly finished without having to ship it off to upgrade it after purchase since I'm located in Canada and most highly reviewed folks that does nice finishing upgrades are in the states.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 4, 2015)

You can ask for it, and if possible to happen, it will come to you ready. I have to send it, if it can happen, since I already have it. 
As a home cook, I suggest you to consider a 24cm knife


----------



## inzite (Dec 4, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> 270mm honyaki yo gyuto... scroll past the aogami santokus and you will find it available inzite
> 
> you can easily have someone to rehandle the knife if the handle is done poorly. but it sounds like sayan is saying the knfe is fine quality wise.





spoiledbroth said:


> to be honest I think koki has posted about ten new (could be NOS - new old stock) items from Hiromoto in the last year, however, I have a funny feeling this might be the last update.





supersayan3 said:


> You can ask for it, and if possible to happen, it will come to you ready. I have to send it, if it can happen, since I already have it.
> As a home cook, I suggest you to consider a 24cm knife



yes 240 or 270 will depend on the knive some are short of that or longer of that. somewhere around 250 to 260 is what i want.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 4, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Why did you sold your Sukenari zdp tjangula? What did you thought of the size(cutting edge length)?
> 
> I dont like that yo knives, are never the size they tell. 240mm and it is between 228-255mm, depending on the maker.
> 
> ...



I sold for a number of reasons... a large one was I don't want/need a knife with insane edge retention like ZDP-189 as I barely seem to need to use the stones as it is. The cutting edge was about 258mm; I genereally don't care for knives in the 270 size (prefer 240ish for most work or else my 300 Misono Dragon for monster prep), although I like the ZK 52100 10" and my 270 Takeda NAS. A pro to some may be that for a knife this long it was only about 51-52mm at the heel if you don't like taller knives (my Watanabe 240 is 55mm).

I ended up buying the Sukenari AS Damascus 240mm Gyuto as a replacement, but sold it too after putting one of Maksim's semi-custom ebony nickel-silver handles on it.





I really liked it but it was the same profile as my honyaki and I felt like I had too many knives and still had other projects I wanted to fund so made the decision to let it go :sad0:




spoiledbroth said:


> monosteel! must be a bear to sharpen.
> 
> yes it is true sukenari I have noticed make the measurement to include the neck of the knife, so effectively you lose 5 or 10mm on the cutting edge. I know TJ sold his just a few months after someone posted a video of a zdp-189 knife with a massive failure (7-8mm deep chip if I recall) and I believe it was the Sukenari damascus zdp-189. Though as a cook I actually I kind of like the 225-230mm range, as a consumer it's a bit of a piss take.



This was the thread (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22170-Oh-Macro-chip-on-a-rather-pricey-knife) but it wasn't why I sold it. The knife was put through the wringer and survivied fairly well. I was planning on a custom handle but then the the AS Damascus caught my eye, which I ended up selling anyways, man I'm an idiot :doublebanghead:


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 4, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Handles on mine are perfect. 240mm cutting edge, perfect balance, the most artisan spinal tampering ever



Truly an amazing knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 7, 2015)

Hiromoto cleaver arrived today 

I'll post more later but at first glance it kind of has a wavy bevel/cutting edge (can be corrected) and is definitely asymmetric (will post choil shot). I'll be using is for some veg prep this evening so will post my thoughts.


----------



## pjotr (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm waiting with bated breath


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 7, 2015)

I am waiting too. Lol


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 7, 2015)

Me too


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 7, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Hiromoto cleaver arrived today
> 
> I'll post more later but at first glance it kind of has a wavy bevel/cutting edge (can be corrected) and is definitely asymmetric (will post choil shot). I'll be using is for some veg prep this evening so will post my thoughts.





pjotr said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath





Brucewml said:


> I am waiting too. Lol





supersayan3 said:


> Me too



Well, here it is:





You can see that it looks fairly asymmetrical:





Stevie Wonder bevel setting:





I used it and as a lefty didn't encounter much problems, the biggest issue is its my first cleaver and my wrist is so high when using three it feel different. I did some celery, cucumber and bell pepper for salads and despite the OOTB edge it did alright, bit into the peppers skin side up no problem. I imagine the weight helps too in this regard. I do this veggie combo every week and felt it did alright considering the cleaver learning curve.

I'll be doing some kale, chard, spinach, shiitake mushrooms and tomatoes (another weekly regular) later and will report back.


----------



## pjotr (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you for pics and review, living vicariously through others knives is the next best thing to having them yourself :biggrin:


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol waiting waiting second post. Lol


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 7, 2015)

ah yeah that's what my wonky bevels looked like. Looks really nice though! Hope you grow to love it.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you! I don't understand the bevel photo


----------



## riba (Dec 8, 2015)

My (cheap) honyaki gyuto has a similar bevel/cutting edge


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 8, 2015)

I still can't understand what I see.

My Honyakis, none of their bevels look like this

Cleaver looks a beauty though [emoji4]

Thank you for the photos!


----------



## larrybard (Dec 8, 2015)

Apparently new listing of AS cleaver and a 210mm Damascus gyuto


----------



## inzite (Dec 8, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> I still can't understand what I see.
> 
> My Honyakis, none of their bevels look like this
> 
> ...



also confirming my hiromoto honyaki santoku didnt have such strange edges :O


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 19, 2015)

My Hiromoto Chinese Cleaver came. The sharpening was irregular somehow, wider in the tip and heel, much narrower in the middle, but it is very very sharp [emoji75]

Also, I remember, my Hiromoto As 20cm, had arrived with irregular edge towards the tip, but that one was extremely sharp as well, cut perfect, and was no need to do anything to it


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 19, 2015)

Cool, I sent mine off to get rehandled along with another knife. Mine was sharp enough to do my prep at home, but should have taken my finger nail off when I hit it (I've cut thru and taken out part of the nail and skin underneath before on a knife I sharpened, and I'm no expert). I'm having it sharpened by Dave so I can see what a real sharpening job is like


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 19, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Cool, I sent mine off to get rehandled along with another knife. Mine was sharp enough to do my prep at home, but should have taken my finger nail off when I hit it (I've cut thru and taken out part of the nail and skin underneath before on a knife I sharpened, and I'm no expert). I'm having it sharpened by Dave so I can see what a real sharpening job is like



Haha, be careful with your fingers


----------

